# help with fry tank.



## guppybreeder! (Sep 22, 2007)

hey! what is best for a fry tank? rocks, sand or bare bottom? i breed guppys so there are no eggs.:fish:


----------



## mesapod (Aug 18, 2007)

bare bottom!!! so it is easy to clean up uneaten food


----------



## guppybreeder! (Sep 22, 2007)

ok thanks! how do you keep plants on the bottom then?


----------



## Guest (Sep 27, 2007)

Weigh them down with magic.

Attach them to large rocks, wood, etc, with cotton thread.


----------



## emc7 (Jul 23, 2005)

get floating plants like hornwort.


----------



## guppybreeder! (Sep 22, 2007)

ok cool i have some floating ones now! do they need some on the bottom or not?


----------



## mesapod (Aug 18, 2007)

i dont think it would really matter that much because the like to be at the op anyways.


----------



## TheOldSalt (Jan 28, 2005)

No. hornwort is great for guppy fry


----------



## guppybreeder! (Sep 22, 2007)

ok thanks! you guys are great help!


----------



## dward (Sep 28, 2008)

Did you turn the heat up a little bit? That will help them to grow. Also I feed mine 4-6 times a day. I also feed them a different food everytime. Also a sponge filter works great for these tanks. Any other questions, just ask.


----------



## dward (Sep 28, 2008)

By the way I keep the bottom bare on my fry tanks.


----------

